# Upset Tummy



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

Cajun seems to have an upset tummy. Sunday morning I noticed a loose stool, but he was fine the rest of the day. Sunday night he got a bath and got ready for bed. We upgraded Cajun's upstairs crate to a big one so it took him a few minutes to settle in the new crate.

He woke me up an hour later whining...then had diarrhea and we were up every couple of hours. I gave him some pumpkin and by Monday morning, his stool had firmed up. He was fine all day Monday until Monday night. Up all night again with diarrhea. He was crated this morning for 4.5 hours. I came home at lunch and he was fine. We played and he went back in the crate. My husband came home 4 hours later and he had a diarrhea accident in his crate. 

No other symptoms and he is acting fine/playing as usual. We have fed him his normal food, but no treats today. We thought it may have been from a lot of treats Friday night in class and then Saturday when we went on an adventure to meet Santa. 

I'm giving him a spoonfull of pumpkin a couple times a day. What else should I be doing? What else to look for? We already have an appt. with the vet tomorrow evening. 

Also, He is scheduled for his rabies shot tomorrow...should I postpone this?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My first thought would be that the food you are feeding is not agreeing with him. When I tried "higher protien" foods with my dogs they did not handle it well with the same symptoms you are experiencing. I slowly changed to Purina One and they have had firm stools since. I had also done the pumpkin suplements but it was a pain.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

We haven't changed his food at all...Fromm's chicken a la veg that he's been on since day 1 with the breeder and he's never had a problem in the 2 months we've had him with the exception of his sick episode the first week, but his symptoms were much more than diarrhea then. 

No other changes in diet or routine other than some new treats during training class Friday night and his new bedtime crate.

He did meet a lot of dogs and people on Saturday and he still gets so excited/hyped up that he chokes himself on the leash, whines, jumps, etc. to the point where we have to pick him up and let him calm down. So that was probably a bit stressful to him.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

Oh...he is teething, but he's lost most of his front ones already and hasn't acted much differently to be honest although he's been a nippy puppy since day 1 almost.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It could be from the teething. When you went to get the picture taken with Santa, did he get around alot of other dogs or walk around on the floor? Where was it at? It would not hurt to get a stool sample done because he could have picked up something if it is not the teething. I would wait a week or so for the next shots. With him having the upset tummy his resistance could be down alittle.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

Yes, it was at a local pet food/treat store and he was on the floor. He has all his shots except rabies, but he could have definately picked up a bug. He also had puppy kindergarden on Friday night.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been having issues with Chili as well (activity level and appetite are largely unaffected). I've put him back on a chicken and rice diet for about a week now...doc is running a 3rd stool sample looking for some kind of infection. If that comes up clean, it might be the food (we've had him on it for a while). It's a high protein grain-free food, so maybe it's just not agreeing with him or maybe he's allergic to something else in the food?). I'll have to slowly reintroduce it and see what happens. Unfortunately it's a process of elimination and each step takes time. Given that you've only had one bout, it could just be a bug he picked up and it'll pass. If it were me, I would postpone the rabies vaccine for a few reasons. First, it's not a trivial vaccine, it takes it's toll on their bodies and immune system, and second, it's another variable in the mix. I would put him on a bland/easy to digest diet, get him squared away, and slowly transition him back to his regular food. Your vet may want a stool sample, so bring it just in case. Hope he's well soon!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

RKA said:


> I've been having issues with Chili as well (activity level and appetite are largely unaffected). I've put him back on a chicken and rice diet for about a week now...doc is running a 3rd stool sample looking for some kind of infection. If that comes up clean, it might be the food (we've had him on it for a while). It's a high protein grain-free food, so maybe it's just not agreeing with him or maybe he's allergic to something else in the food?). I'll have to slowly reintroduce it and see what happens. Unfortunately it's a process of elimination and each step takes time. Given that you've only had one bout, it could just be a bug he picked up and it'll pass. If it were me, I would postpone the rabies vaccine for a few reasons. First, it's not a trivial vaccine, it takes it's toll on their bodies and immune system, and second, it's another variable in the mix. I would put him on a bland/easy to digest diet, get him squared away, and slowly transition him back to his regular food. Your vet may want a stool sample, so bring it just in case. Hope he's well soon!


I had issues with a higher protein grain free food with my adult dogs getting the runs BADLY. It didn't start out right away either, it took a bag. We switched back to a high end with wholesome grains and they are fine. Grain is not bad for dogs, as long as it is good grains (whole wheat, rice etc). Just adding my 2¢

When Gabby had the runs, we did chicken and rice for a week. She got sick on a Friday, we discovered it after work. Our dog walkers had cleaned up during the day. So we could not get to a vet until Monday. We did not think it warranted an emergency visit since Gabby was acting normal. My vet said she has a tummy virus and gave her some meds, cleared her right up. I think if you are concerned you should have the vet check Cajun out.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Ann, what food did you switch the adult dogs to?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We went to Blue Buffalo, the lamb & rice, or chicken & rice... we alternate. My dogs look GREAT!!! Belle's coat is GLOWING again. We were on TOTW which is a great food, it just did not agree with my dogs. 

Here is a recent pic of my girls. Within the past month.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks! Hopefully they have sample packs I can start out on. I held back on buying the big bag of Orijen until I knew he was okay...as luck would have it, a quarter of the way in, all this started. Maybe I should stick with the 6 lb bags for a few months until I know all is well.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby was on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul, since the day she started eating solid food. Both my vet, and my food supplier say it is a "good" food but Blue is better. So we will switch her, we are getting "low" on puppy food, trying to decide if we switch now or one more bag. I will ask the vet tonight. 

I don't expect Gabby to have a funny stomach, she is a PIG!!!!!


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I got a call back from the vet, he doesn't have any kind of infection, so it's probably the food all along. Got some BB from the store today, unfortunately they didn't have the LBP formula, just a puppy formula. There is a higher fat content in the regular pup formula that rivals the Orijen, however protein is a lot less. We'll see how he does on this meanwhile I can try to source the LBP when this bag is through.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

The vet ran tests and it showed some type of bacteria being in higher concentrations that normal and the vet thought this was causing it. Although she said it usually is secondary to some type of stress so who knows. He was given a 5 day does of antibotics and he's back to normal now  We went ahead and did the rabies shot since the vet didn't think it was severe enough of an issue to delay...he was full of energy  I didn't notice any real affects from the shot so everything is good.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

That's great! Hopefully the little guy continues to improve!


----------

